# Protocolo de comunicacion Modbus TCP/IP (Ethernet)



## ALEJANDRORS (Dic 13, 2007)

¿En la actualidad se puede usar como medio fisico el puerto serial RS-485 para transportar el protocolo de comunicación Mobbus TCP/IP de un punto a otro? Ya que la manera mas comercial es transportar Modbus RTU por RS-232, RS-422 o RS-485, pero desconozco si se puede hacer lo mismo con Modbus TCP/IP.

Lo que sé, es que para transportar Modbus TCP/IP se requiere un puerto Ethernet y no un puerto RS-485

Alguien conoce la respuesta?


----------



## aguevara (Dic 14, 2007)

Ya la diste tu mismo, modbus TCP/IP DEBE usar un puerto Ethernet, no hay otra forma.

Saludos


----------

